# Is this a sign of breeding???



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a 120G with 10 RBP's who are now over 6". For the past three days I have notice one P acting really strange. it has positioned itself behind one of the logs and is constantly doing tight circle round and round and round ...







he or she allows only one other P to come into that little nook. he/she is extremely aggresive toward every other fish.

Could this be a sign of breeding. The colouration on them is quite dark. Arn't they too small to breed??

If they are going to breed what the hell do I do. Should I move the other P's out of this tank. I have three Africans who have survived in the same tank. should I move them out?

I was expecting to see this behavior with my larger P's in the 240 G tank.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> Could this be a sign of breeding. The colouration on them is quite dark. Arn't they too small to breed??


watch carefully after water changes, this is when they prefer to breed. They will turn dark in color when ready to breed and their tails will turn a solid black. 6" could be large enough providing they are s/matured. I would leave tank set up as is, if you have them breed for you then this means they are happy with the current set-up and changing things around decor/tank mates/ etc. can only cause problems. It could also only be territorial aggression, keep p-fury updated if you have a spawn







good-luck


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Mate

The same behavior is still shown. but no eggs yet. Shall update on the situ. I will do a water change today.


----------

